# 1st Project



## oimakoi (Jul 27, 2019)

My first project amateurly done. My Grandfather’s monark SD.

Before pics:
(Many missing and incorrect parts)
(My uncle sanded down the orig paint and had it repainted at one time)





I disassembled it, stripped the paint, cleaned it & bought some parts then put it back together. I read somewhere from someone saying “ride it before you paint it”




After pics:
(Installed the rivets)

















She’s not perfect but it was and still is a fullfilling experience for me.


----------



## Allrounderco (Jul 27, 2019)

Nice job!


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 27, 2019)

Super nice job for a first time resto. That's sweet!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## Boris (Jul 27, 2019)

Very impressive. Looks FANTASTIC!!!!


----------



## Westfield Newbie (Jul 27, 2019)

Very nice! I love the color! I’m doing my fist Reno and I’m stalling out. Gotta get back at it!


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 27, 2019)

Hey that's awesome man. Congrats on getting it done. Looks great.


----------



## stezell (Jul 27, 2019)

I bet your Grandfather would be jealous, very cool man!


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 27, 2019)

Looks great, excellent work.
Hammerhead


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 27, 2019)

Awesome, great job!


----------



## Allrounderco (Jul 27, 2019)

Westfield Newbie said:


> Very nice! I love the color! I’m doing my fist Reno and I’m stalling out. Gotta get back at it!



I love getting inspiration/motivation from the awesome work of others!


----------



## Sven (Jul 27, 2019)

Excellent job. Very sharp machine


----------



## Mymando (Jul 28, 2019)

Very nice professional job!


----------



## Drzdave58 (Jul 28, 2019)

The bike looks great!


----------



## oimakoi (Jul 28, 2019)

Mymando said:


> Very nice professional job!




Not really a professional job, paint has tiny seepage/bleeding on the stripes but i can live with that..


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 28, 2019)

If you would have told me it was original paint....ida said well it sure looks like it. Factory paint jobs ive heard and have seen in many a schwinn ive owned and have seen over the decades were not perfect. With thin paint...drips...runs..clumps..excess..
etc.  My hats off to you!! Looks like a show stopper. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rides4Fun (Jul 28, 2019)

Wow, just Wow! Your effort really paid off in bringing that bike back to one sweet looking ride.  Makes you smile when you are looking at it!


----------



## gkeep (Jul 30, 2019)

Really great job! Looks like it'll be a really smooth ride too! You've inspired me to do something with the bare Monark frame I have. Same 54 frame with the little fork bumper behind the the headtube and springer forks.


----------



## oimakoi (Jul 30, 2019)

@gkeep yes i love the fork stopper. Protects the tank from being hit by the fork legs.


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 31, 2019)

Unbelievable 1st time job!  MIND BLOWER!


----------



## oimakoi (Jul 31, 2019)

@bobcycles well it took me 2 years researching, learning and buying the parts, looking for the same size rivets. Hard to look for parts out here in the Philippines. Most of the parts i bought are from the US through here “thecabe” and “facebook”.

     Paid my friend to make the stencil stickers for the tank and chainguard design by showing him a lot of pictures i downloaded from the web. Took a lot of trial and error mocking it up on the tank, finding the size and proportion of the stencils.
    Then i chose the colors and paid my other friend, who does small jobs painting scooter/moped covers, fenders, to paint it.
    Had the parts rechromed some zinc plated at a local chrome shop.
    Then i installed the rivets, i had to make my own tool for it coz the squeezer on ebay is very expensive. Very fulfilling putting it all back together.

Here’s a pic of a test paint for the tank stencil getting an actual look of the design.





Primer




I put my name on the headtube 




And some of the rivets i tested and practiced


----------



## eeapo (Aug 2, 2019)

Excellent job.


----------



## COOL50 (Aug 4, 2019)

Great job!!!


----------



## oimakoi (Sep 4, 2021)

Here is a video of the bike: (uploaded on youtube)


----------



## skiptooth (Sep 4, 2021)

WOW, LOOKS GREAT.... 😎


----------



## Rides4Fun (Sep 5, 2021)

Incredibly awesome bike.  I really like all of the detail that you put into your project!


----------



## Pondo (Sep 10, 2021)

Beautifully done!


----------



## 1937Zenith (Sep 11, 2021)

oimakoi said:


> My first project amateurly done. My Grandfather’s monark SD.
> 
> Before pics:
> (Many missing and incorrect parts)
> ...



Great job but you should have left it as is!! Had so much history and character to it!


----------



## Cdreed06 (Sep 11, 2021)

That’s a great job!


----------



## oimakoi (Sep 11, 2021)

1937Zenith said:


> Great job but you should have left it as is!! Had so much history and character to it!



Yeah…. but i wanted it to look like how my mother remembers it when his father had it.

The story of this bike was, when my grandparents had financial problems. My grandma borrowed money from her brother and then one day when her brother came to ask for the payment in full, they couldn’t pay him the full amount. So he took the bike instead as a payment. He didn’t even gave them a courtesy extension.. He must have forgotten that my grandparents paid for his studies  at some point in time before.
 And even before that incident, he always had a thing for that bike. He used to ask my grandma to borrow the bike when my grandad was not around. And he would show it off to his friends cruising around town and returning it dirty and whatnot..
And when it was in his possession..maybe the paint was all scratched up from years of wear and tear, he sanded it and painted with house paint and put the “DYRC“ stickers, the name of the radio station where he worked.
Now fast forward to 2017, i asked his son, my mom’s cousin, if the bike was still around and that i would like to buy it. He didn’t even know that that bike was originally from my grandad.

See that’s why i don’t want to see that bike in that chipping away house paint. I want my mom and her siblings to see it just as they remembered it before it was taken away as payment. And also i want my son, cousins, nephews and nieces to see how the bike would closely resemble as it would have back when it was new.
😀


----------



## Rayray (Sep 29, 2021)

WOW!!! Great job


----------

